# Stuffed Lobster



## eric (Dec 13, 2003)

A couple of my favorite stuffed lobster dishes:


If you feel daring try this one, a little work involved and a unique taste, but well worth the effort.


12 Fresh lobsters (450 gms)
1/2 c Diced water chestnut (or
-celery)
Cooking oil

---------------------CORNSTARCH MIXTURE--------------------------
pn Of salt
1/4 ts Cornstarch
1 tb Stock (or water)

----------------------PORTUGUESE SAUCE---------------------------
3 tb Butter
1 1/2 tb Flour
1/3 c Coconut juice
1/3 c Stock (or water)
1 1/2 tb Evaporated milk
1 1/2 ts Curry powder
1/2 ts Salt

--------------------------STUFFING-------------------------------
1/2 c Finely chopped skinless raw
-chicken meat
1/2 c Finely chopped onion
1/4 c Finely chopped abalone (or
-button mushrooms)
8 Presoaked and finely
-chopped small dried black
-Chinese mushrooms
1/8 c Finely chopped Chinese
-celery (or Western celery)
1 tb Finely chopped dry shallots
1/3 c Chopped raw lobster meat
-(shrimp or ham)
Cooking oil

--------------------------COATING-------------------------------
2 Beaten eggs
Bread crumbs

--------------------------GARNISH-------------------------------
1 Or 2 dried scallops (or red
-pepper)


To prepare: 1. Soak and wash dried scallops. Shred and deep-fry until
crisp, and put aside for garnish. If using red pepper, chop finely. 2.
Remove lobster shells. Retain tails and clean. Set aside enough
uncooked lobster meat required for stuffing, and dice it fairly
finely. Chop remaining lobster meat into small square chunks. 3.
Prepare cornstarch mixture, mixing well.

To cook: 1. For Portuguese sauce, heat butter over low flame, add
flour, then rest of sauce ingredients. Cook into a paste, set aside.
2. For stuffing, saute ingredients in a little oil over low flame.
Add Portuguese sauce. Remove from heat and when cooled, stuff into
lobster tail shells. Brush exposed stuffing with egg, sprinkle with
bread crumbs. 3. Heat until smoking, sufficient oil for deep-frying,
lower flame, and immerse stuffed lobster tails (stuffing facing
upwards) for 5 minutes, or until golden. Remove from wok.
(Alternatively, bake unbread-crumbed stuffed lobster tails in a hot
oven for 3 to 5 minutes, until surfaces are dry. Brush with egg and
coat with bread crumbs, bake again until golden.) 4. For lobster meat
chunks, heat wok, add 4 to 5 cups of oil. When oil is at medium heat
add lobster meat and blanch to seal in the juice. Remove lobster.
Clean and reheat wok with 1/2 cup oil, and stir-fry lobster with
diced water chestnut (or celery) and cornstarch mixture for 1 minute.

To present: 1. Place stir-fried mixture in centre of platter, and
sprinkle shredded dried scallops (or chopped red pepper) over. 2.
Arrange lobster tails in a circle around it.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A little easier but still great:


2 (1 1/2-pound) lobsters 
Fresh herbs: parsley, rosemary, thyme 
4 tablespoons of butter 
1/2 onion, diced 
1 teaspoon lemon zest 
2 tablespoons sliced scallions 
2 handfuls crumbled buttery crackers 
Extra-virgin olive oil, for brushing and drizzling

Preheat oven to 450 degrees F. 
Place lobsters in pan and chill in freezer for 15 to 20 minutes. 

Meanwhile, place 1 layer of river rocks in the bottom of a wide pot and fill with 1-inch of water. Bring to a boil over high heat. Spread herbs across rocks, then quickly place lobsters on top. Cover and cook for 2 to 3 minutes. Remove and place in ice bath to halt cooking. 

Lay paper towels across a cutting board. Bring one lobster to the board and using your chef's knife, cut the lobster straight down the center, from head to tail. Remove tomalley and discard. Remove legs and claws. Using a rolling pin, roll over legs to extract the meat. Roughly chop the meat. 

Move claws to pan and roast for 4 minutes. 

Meanwhile, melt the butter in a large saute pan over medium heat. Add the onions and stir to coat. Follow with the lemon zest and scallions. Once onions are translucent add the leg meat. Then add the crackers and toss, off the heat, until all the liquid has been absorbed. 

Spoon filling into the open body cavities. Brush tail meat with olive oil and place upright on the pan along with the claws. Roast 10 to 14 minutes or until the stuffing browns and tail meat becomes opaque. 

Crack claws and remove the meat. Serve on top of stuffed lobster with extra-virgin olive oil on the side for dipping. 


I don't know where you live but by me you can find smooth river rocks at a local garden center.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The old standby :


4 1-1/2 pound Maine lobsters

1-2 tablespoons softened butter

Stuffing:

1-1/2 C. diced celery

3/4 C. diced onion

3/4 C. diced scallops

3/4 C. diced shrimp

3/4 C. diced crab meat

1/4 C. sherry

1 1/2 C. real mayonnaise

4 T. cracker meal 

Precook lobsters in water 7 minutes. Cut each lobster in half from beneath just enough so lobster opens like a book. Do not cut all the way through. Butter the meat and bake 10 minutes at 325° F. 

To make stuffing: Sauté celery and onion, add scallops, shrimp and crab meat. Then add sherry. Drain some of the juice from the mixture and add mayonnaise. 

Remove lobsters from oven and increase temperature to 350° F. Fill lobsters with stuffing. Sprinkle 1 tablespoon cracker meal on top of each stuffed lobster and bake another 5-7 minutes.


----------



## eric (Dec 13, 2003)

Guess whats for dinner ?


----------



## jimnyc (Dec 13, 2003)

I don't think we could afford this dinner! What's the going rate for a dozen lobsters these days?


----------



## eric (Dec 13, 2003)

Jim the first one is for a holiday treat, the others are much more reasonable and commonly what I make.


----------



## Joan (Dec 13, 2003)

Why not whip up a couple dozen of those and send them here!!


----------



## eric (Dec 13, 2003)

Joan,

You never know, I just might do that !!


----------



## jon_forward (Dec 13, 2003)

closest I could come to lobster is those freshwater things called crawdads..wrong time of year for them


----------



## eric (Dec 13, 2003)

Jon, we can allways send you some ice packed ones from Long Island.


----------



## jimnyc (Dec 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric _
> *Jon, we can allways send you some ice packed ones from Long Island. *



You can send me a few packed on ice.


----------



## eric (Dec 13, 2003)

I think we could work that out !


----------



## janeeng (Dec 14, 2003)

Now this is something i could go for RIGHT NOW!!!! hey eric, can you run right out, whip some up, and FEDEX me dinner? hehehehehe!!!!!!


----------



## eric (Dec 14, 2003)

Does FedEX do that ?


----------



## janeeng (Dec 14, 2003)

Sure they could, you pack it in those dry ice, I think!!! I know they send Omaha Steaks through the mail, why not Lobster??? actually Omaha Steaks pack lobsters as well! Can I run out and get the things needed to go with dinner??? hahhahahaha, I have a bottle of wine sitting here!!!! :


----------



## eric (Dec 14, 2003)

Well since you have a nice bottle of wine maybe I should deliver them in person.


----------



## janeeng (Dec 14, 2003)

hahahahah, hey, dinner time is over! I still have the wine though, so you better get my lobster!


----------



## eric (Dec 14, 2003)

Yes Madam!


----------



## janeeng (Dec 14, 2003)

Thank you!!! I can always wait till after Christmas, this way you can get cooking and find some nice biggy lobsters!


----------



## MtnBiker (Dec 14, 2003)

A recipe with river rock, I love it.


----------



## Sandy73 (Jan 1, 2004)

nothin beats Louisiana crawfish !! aka mudbugs !!


----------



## janeeng (Jan 2, 2004)

Mudbugs? now that is something I have never hear of! haha!

BTW - I am still WAITING for my stuffed lobster???


----------



## Sandy73 (Jan 2, 2004)

Janeen that is the nickname for crawfish here in Louisiana !! You haven't lived til you have had boiled crawfish boiled by a cajun from Louisiana !! Yummy !! Also, I make a killer seafood gumbo !!


----------



## Sandy73 (Jan 2, 2004)

here you go Janeen


----------



## jon_forward (Jan 2, 2004)

I will be right down sandy, gumbo.....perfect for the weather here today..cool and damp ....brings back alotta memories....my moms side of the family is from the caddo lake area


----------



## janeeng (Jan 2, 2004)

I think that's a plan Sandy!!! I just might have to head there and go out for some bugs with ya and some beers - do you think you can line up 2 of those guys you posted too!


----------



## Sandy73 (Jan 2, 2004)

Well if my hubby would let me I would have already had them here waiting for us !!!


By the way beer is a must with a mudbug boil !!

I know exactly where you are talking about Jon !! I don't think I could ever leave La simply cause of the food !!


----------



## janeeng (Jan 2, 2004)

Just tell the hubby to come out with us Sandy!!!!


----------



## Sandy73 (Jan 2, 2004)

hell he is an ole fuddy duddy I would leave his ass home !


----------



## janeeng (Jan 3, 2004)

k, leave him home to babysit then!


----------



## Sandy73 (Jan 3, 2004)

of course !!


----------



## janeeng (Jan 3, 2004)

I thought you would see it my way!


----------



## Sandy73 (Jan 3, 2004)

Hell between the 2 of us we may need him to bail us out !


----------



## janeeng (Jan 3, 2004)

You know Sandy, I think I wouldn't mind it at all! Think I might save the pennies and head to Louisiana!!!! Tell Hubby to have bail money ready, or call a local bail bondsman!!!!!


----------



## Annie (Jan 3, 2004)

G-d I'm hungry! Send some my way. While I wait, think I'll check out Lobstergram.com


----------



## Sandy73 (Jan 3, 2004)

kool !!  Come on !!!


----------



## eric (Jan 3, 2004)

I don't think the department of Homeland Security could handle you two, they would have to raise the threat level to red !!!!


----------



## janeeng (Jan 3, 2004)

I think your so right!!!!!!!! But I am ready!!!! I NEED a few nights out!


----------



## Sandy73 (Jan 3, 2004)

GOD so do I !!  I might be dangerous or I may have forgotten what to do when you go out !!  It has been soooo long since I had a wild night out !


----------



## janeeng (Jan 3, 2004)

You and me both!!! but I am sure if the two of us went out, it will be easy for us to get into some REAL TROUBLE!!!!


----------



## jon_forward (Jan 3, 2004)

if I promise to be a GOOD boy can I tagalong?


----------



## janeeng (Jan 3, 2004)

hahahah, jon you sure you can be a good boy!????


----------



## Jackass (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jon_forward _
> *if I promise to be a GOOD boy can I tagalong? *



Wuss!!!

I promise to be a BAD boy!!! Can I tag along!!!


----------



## janeeng (Jan 4, 2004)

Jackass, we know that there is no GOOD in you, BAD is what it is, BAD is what will stay!!! I don't know if I could handle getting to Louisiana with you! I might have to kick your ass on the way!


----------



## eric (Jan 4, 2004)

You mean like this :


----------



## Jackass (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by janeeng _
> *I don't know if I could handle getting to Louisiana with you! *



That is true...you couldnt handle it!!!


----------



## janeeng (Jan 5, 2004)

hahaha, you think so ha? Dream on!


----------



## jon_forward (Jan 7, 2004)

It all depends on what you call good and I call bad:


----------

